# Baseball, Third Base Hot Corner?



## Bretrick (Dec 13, 2021)

Something that has always baffled me with Baseball.
If third Base is designated the Hot Corner because most right hand batsmen tend to hit ball in that direction.
Half? the batmen are left handed, so why is 1st base also not A Hot Corner?
I asked this question because according to statistics, 40% of Batters in the MLB are left handed.


----------



## oldpeculier (Dec 13, 2021)

The first baseman can generally play back a little more than the guy at third. Third baseman must have time to throw the batter out at first and he is also protecting against a slow roller or bunt, so he comes up. 
First base can get some hard hit balls but the guy who's really exposed is the pitcher.

Go Braves!


----------



## Bretrick (Dec 13, 2021)

oldpeculier said:


> The first baseman can generally play back a little more than the guy at third. Third baseman must have time to throw the batter out at first and he is also protecting against a slow roller or bunt, so he comes up.
> First base can get some hard hit balls but the guy who's really exposed is the pitcher.
> 
> Go Braves!


So one of his roles is to field the bunt? Not first baseman?


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 13, 2021)

Bretrick said:


> So one of his rolls is to field the bunt? Not first baseman?


Third baseman also backs-up the catcher far more than the first-baseman is expected to, and backs-up the left-field and short-stop positions as well. First baseman plays back-up for the pitcher and the second baseman if necessary. But the first-baseman is very married to his position, and the third-baseman not as much.


----------



## oldpeculier (Dec 13, 2021)

If the ball is bunted to his side, yes, it's his job to field it if he can and throw the batter out, if possible.

First baseman covers a bunt on balls hit to his side, if he can. Most of the time though a bunt in his direction is fielded by the pitcher or catcher. If the first baseman does field it another player must cover first to take the throw, a pitcher or second baseman.


----------



## Bellbird (Dec 14, 2021)

I played baseball at secondary school and really enjoyed it. The game is starting to become popular here, I hope it is shown on tv.


----------

